# DougDynasty strikes again



## DRiley (Jun 3, 2012)

What a beautiful surprise in the mail. A Hedge Apple from DougDynasty. He says it is Osage Orange. Around here we call it hedge apple. Either way it is beautiful !! I need to take some photography lessons, these pictures don't do it justice. Feels really good in my hand and not a bad shooter either. VERY nice job Doug , THANK YOU. I decided to follow MJ's advice and wear it as a necklace, so everybody can enjoy looking at it. Also, put it right in the center of my display rack so I can enjoy looking at it when I'm not shooting it. Doug, you are very talented.


----------



## M.F (Jul 10, 2014)

looks beutiful. Thanks for the showing


----------



## Jack739 (May 30, 2013)

Dougs Slingshot are so awesome! I really like the design and of course his insane lamination skills!

I would love to get one of his beautys but i feel not worthy right now to ask for a trade.

DRiley, this slingshot fits beautifully in your display rack and to wear it as a necklace is a really nice idea :rofl:


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Purdy! Is that meant to be pinch grip?


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Wow!!! That's a beauty for sure! It is nice enough to be worn as jewelry!


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Very nice Doug.

I love osage orange..(hedge apple) wood.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

That's gorgeuos. I need one of those orange osage.

You have a beautiful collection. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Wow. I would kill for a wood like that.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Really great surprise Dick! That Doug can sure cut a good looking frame! LOVE OSAGE!!!!!


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Sweet collection!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

That's a great looking frame. Lucky you DR  Well deserved sir!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm so glad u like it Mr Unicorn ! And thank u for such kind words. Thanks for y'all comments too. Let me tell ya, Mr Riley was one of the guys I got to hang with at this year's ECST and he is a true gentleman . I loved being there soaking up every word. He was very nice to me and made me feel comfortable and like I had fit right in with the guys as soon as I got there. That will always mean a lot to me because I was sure nervous. His knowledge and love and dedication and endless generosity is extremely admirable and you sir Mr Riley are a true asset to our community. U really are. Thank u for the wonderful package u sent me as well my friend. I look forward to seeing u at next year's ECST .


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

Really nice!


----------

